# E-Posters Finished.



## ApriliaRufo (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DZLife (May 12, 2008)

Hey, we could get that made into an e-flyer. I could put it in html coding, and we could all put it on our websites, myspaces, etc. I could have it link to Bobby's main website (not tegutalk.) Would you like me to, Bobby.


----------



## hoosier (May 12, 2008)

i'd use it 8)


----------



## DZLife (May 12, 2008)

I'll try to get it going then. Bobby, would you like me too that?


----------



## ZEKE (May 12, 2008)

ooooh. thats awesome!!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

Awesome Drew!! It looks great!!


----------



## olympus (May 12, 2008)

Very impressive and creative.


----------



## Mike (May 12, 2008)

wow, nice going. it really grabs your attention.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 12, 2008)

Pretty cool. I think the tegu needs more pop though, my attention is drawn to the lower left center where the red joins. It's just a little too washed out looking IMO.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 12, 2008)

I was considerring dong some biomechanics rendering, because I hate the tegu in the picture. I'm really really really not a fan in advertisement-based profilation or "pop art" to sell a product. But I had tegus on the mind, and Bobby has never been anything but good to me so I decided what the heck. I dunno. I was considerring doing a 'funeral-pyre' inspired home page for his website and then add his tegu pictures boxed in. Maybe that would lessen the blow on my actual artwork and let the tegus be present since they are the product. I dunno. I was fooling around a bit. Maybe this evening I'll actually spend a few hours in Cinema4D and Shade and make something worth using.


----------



## angelrose (May 12, 2008)

Nice Work Drew, but it reminds of what it reads on Pa. driver's license. LOL. anyhow, I like your avatar and sig.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 12, 2008)

Lol. Here's a 15 minute effort.


----------



## angelrose (May 13, 2008)

nice, now that's powerful. you do good work Drew.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2008)

> Anything else... is just a lizard.


Classic!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 13, 2008)

Drew that rocks 110%, all I need now is permission to use them, lol.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)

I remember when I was in college, I couldn't afford to pay for the programs I needed, so I would DL pirated ones, then do some jobs like design a T-Shirt, or a company logo, or flyers, or whatever, and then pay for the program licenses. LOL. You can do whatever you'd like with them Bobby. I believe photobucket resizes it so it's at 444x799 which is fine. The original is at 800 x 1500 pixels and is only available as the original file which if you want I can email you. Just let me know. Thy're all yours Bobby. (That doesn't mean that everyone on here can mess with my stuff, but anyone can distribute the "e-flyer" as they please)


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 13, 2008)

I am not happy with the first one, but I liked the text, so I went ahead and made the font match the second and replaced almost all of it. This one is better. These are free to distribute, not free to play with, but the PSD's are available for a price. Here are both good ones.











If anyone needs anything else done, including signatures please feel free to call me @ 916-205-9242


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> If anyone needs anything else done, including signatures please feel free to call me @ 916-205-9242


Can you come over and do our wash?? We've got way too much backed up. :mrgreen: 

Great job!!!


----------



## DZLife (May 13, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> If anyone needs anything else done, including signatures please feel free to call me @ 916-205-9242



I will give you a call as soon as I get the time


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 14, 2008)

Bobby like the revised poster?


----------

